# Arsenal West 04 Open Tryouts



## Coach Anthony (Mar 15, 2017)

Arsenal West 2004 team will be hosting open tryouts on Wed for the month of March and April. Tryouts will be at San Bernardino Valley College's turf football field from 6-8. This team is a satellite team out of the West and trains exclusively out of this facility by themselves, we do not share the field with anyone. Anyone interested, please contact the coach at coachanthony@juno.com. Thank you.


----------

